# Gold from boards



## kjavanb123 (Aug 4, 2015)

All,

After remelting slags, and another batch of ICs, got 82g plus another 34g. Here is a picture of the 82g gold.










Thanks all forum for your information.

Regards
Kj


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 7, 2015)

Good work Kevin

However I've made the point on another thread (which wasn't answered) but that doesn't look like 81.7g of gold to me Kevin. I could be wrong and please feel free to tell me so, I don't break easily.Why don't you refine it and get the net weight, or at least assay it and then get the accurate figure.

Without accuracy the exact viability of your project cannot be determined for your own peace of mind.

Regards

Jon


----------



## kurtak (Aug 7, 2015)

Kevin

I'm was wondering the same as spaceships here is that actual "refined" (999) gold - or just recovered (less then 999)

Kurt


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 7, 2015)

I estimated the average dimensions of that chunk of gold to be 1-1/4" X 1-1/2" X 1/8", based on my hand size. If pure, that would be 74g. Pretty close to 81. If Kevin's hand is a little bigger than mine, that could easily close the gap.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 7, 2015)

Chris apologies- the tack I was on wasn't explained too well. I was thinking in the lines that Kurt was thinking.

That looks like recovered gold as opposed to refined gold and to my albeit inexperienced eye it doesn't look too pure. Personally I wouldn't be basing yield figures on that particular lump of metal. 

Jon


----------

